# Finally admitting to myself..



## MyFavSurprise

I want a baby girl so much. I have two wonderful boys but I am so afraid to find out this baby is a boy too.. At my last ultrasound the lady said she thinks it may be a boy, though she was absolutely not sure... she showed me what she was seeing but to me it looked like the Y shape in a girl's ultrasound and it was dark all around so I couldn't see which way baby was facing.. I had prepared myself to hear that and I said yeah and smiled and everything and I've been smiling since but I haven't been being honest with myself. I have been obsessing over ultrasounds online and convincing myself that I still have a chance.. I will be going in for a private gender scan in a week and a half and I am getting more and more scared. I know while I am laying there my head will be saying 'shes going to say boy...shes going to say boy...please dont say boy' and when she says boy my heart is going to break in two. I'm so scared.... i just want to hear 'girl'.. :/


----------



## Oxygen7880

It's so hard isn't it when you want something so badly but you can't make sure it happens. I think the build up is sometimes worse. I mean if you find out the baby is a boy and you feel devastated then at least you know one way or another and hopefully you will feel better as the preg goes on. I know how tough it can be because I had a close family member who so wanted a girl and ended up with two boys. 
I hope you get the girl you want and if not then I hope you manage to find some peace and happiness in the rest of your preg and beyond :hugs:


----------



## Xpecta

I know that feeling. It's a horrible feeling. I really hope that you get to hear that wonderful word 'Girl' and if it so happens that you don't, I hope you can find the peace you need. :hugs:


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Thank you both :) Well, baby is all boy, confirmed today. And while I am sad that we're not having a girl I am excited that we are having a boy. The waiting by far was the hardest and when I saw it pop up on the screen I was like yep, there he is. I can't believe we are having our 3rd boy but I am so excited for what the future holds :)


----------



## Xpecta

That will be so interesting watching the three brothers grow up together!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jessicahide

I have three guys and they are lovely xx all very different all very loving and gentle with the little one (11 months) They will be a joy to watch grow and hopefully they will be close when they are men too xxx


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Absolutely :) with the age of our two youngest I am especially excited for their bond, but my oldest is very nurturing and loves his brother, I know they will be close too.. the age difference will mean nothing by early adulthood


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations hun I have three boys I wanted a girl so badly the last time but wasn't to be my boys are amazing and I'm so happy I've got three of them a little part of me will still always want a girl but I'm so happy with my boys! We no how amazing they are and watching them all grow together is so lovely ! I'm glad ur feeling better about it x


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Thank you :) I was so afraid of how I would feel when they said boy.. I thought I'd be devastated, I thought I'd fall apart.. but I already knew he was a boy, and I had prepared myself. Suddenly, when they told me, for the first time I felt excited about the pregnancy. I was so anxious about the gender and felt so much pressure to have a girl and when they said boy I didn't care what the gender was, I was just happy that the anxiety was over. I can't wait to meet him, I know he will be so different than my other two and I am just excited to see his face and get to know him. :)


----------



## Xpecta

Oh good!!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------

